# Google Chrome is out of Beta



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

"Google's browser, Chrome, is officially leaving beta today. "

What does this mean? The latest, "non-beta" version of Chrome is more stable, faster, and features many other fixes and tweaks. If you haven't gotten the latest update through Chrome already, you can go to the official site and download the installer to update to the latest version. 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10120965-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, what it really means is that Google got tired of people complaining about all their products being in beta and just removed the beta designation.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Isn't their Gmail still in beta?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, that's my point.  They take a lot of crap for keeping this stuff in beta forever.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, what it really means is that Google got tired of people complaining about all their products being in beta and just removed the beta designation.


Yup.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Still waiting for it on the Mac side of things.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Still waiting for it on the Mac side of things.


Still waiting for it on the Linux side of the house... *sigh*

Peace...


----------



## Spacegold (Dec 22, 2008)

I downloaded the Beta and checked out its features. Nice, but not on my machine. You can't selectively refuse first party cookies. All and none are the choices. Doesn't work for me.:down:


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Chrome gets Mac deadline, extensions foundation*

Showing signs that it's working to meet requests for new developments to its Chrome browser, Google on Friday said it hopes to release versions for Mac OS X and Linux by the first half of the year, and it released a new version Wednesday that paves the way for the most requested feature: extensions.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10138388-2.html?tag=rtcol;newsNow


----------



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah..it has ... but I was amazed by this... Google has kept gmail in beta version for years ..and it has removed the beta tag from chrome just in three months... It was launched on 2 sep 2008.. and it has left the beta tag in the beginning of December..


----------



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah I read about that too as well ... thats great.. I have sopme frnds who were waiting desperately for Mac version.. they are big fan of Apple...and I dnt understand Why??


----------

